# AFX Super International Race Set With Mega G+ Cars



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just finished a new review of the revised AFX Super International Set that now includes the Mega G+ cars. Check it out here:

Speed Inc Review AFX Super International Race Set with Mega G+ Cars

-Paul


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Great work as always Paul. Will link to your review from my website.
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice work Paulie ......


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice idea to build each course and take pics from different angles 
That was very time consuming. Thanks.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

GTPguy said:


> Nice idea to build each course and take pics from different angles
> That was very time consuming. Thanks.


It took me 3 weeks to complete. Mostly because once I built the next layout, I had to try it out. It was a blast to run all the different courses. Each had it's challenges, especially if I had my wife and 2 daughters racing along. I have to say, the Mega G+ is a blast to race and drives so easily, we turned several laps all packed together, until nerves got to one of us.

I'm working up 2 more AFX reviews to be posted in a couple of weeks.

-Paul


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Paul
You out did yourself on this one, very cool seeing them all laid out
I would have had to race on them all too.
Thanks for sharing your hard and fun work with all of us.

gt40


----------

